# Funny nickname stories



## Istachrissta (Oct 1, 2014)

Do you have a good story how you obtained a funny nickname? I have plenty but one is "hobbit" ironically it came from a boy that had a crush on me so I didn't find it offensive. I guess it's because I am short, curly haired with a round face and plump cheeks. The thing that makes it a great story is that after being called hobbit for awhile my birthday rolls around and come to find out its National Hobbit Day. Just perfect!


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

I have this story , the indian thugs in vancouver used to call me FagDad , some people found it funny , specially the irish , 

another day one indian guy told me to "run Forest run !" , that's just another nickname i has deriven


----------



## Istachrissta (Oct 1, 2014)

Those don't seem very nice. I know a lot of people probably have had bad ones but I was hoping to hear about some endearing names.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

When I was in grade 6, my teacher gave me and my friend the nicknames "Slick and Bubbles". Basically the teacher just called us out because I was always leaning back in my chair, and my friend was blowing bubbles with his lips.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Beavis the butthead :yes


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I guess mine isn't that funny.  FagDad and Pancake both made me laugh a bit.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I was called Magic Finger for 5 years in school because I'm able to bend my thumb backward 90 degrees. It all started on 2nd grade when I showed the trick to some of my popular friends and they told pretty much everyone in the school. After this everyone started to follow me and ask me to do the thumb thing which got pretty annoying after a while. Also, once on 7th grade some students had a video class project where they had to shoot a video during recess. Somehow I ended up doing the thumb trick on that video and when the teacher saw it, he asked the class who's that on the video. The next day the teacher came up to me and asked me if I could do the trick in the auditorium in front of the entire school. I didn't have SA back then so I did it although I found it really weird that the teacher thought it was worth making such a show of it


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

My uncle gave me the nickname Boom because he said when I was a baby I used to bump into things creating a loud booming noise. He would run in to check to see if I was alright, only to find me back up, playing, going on like nothing was wrong. Eventually he told me that when he would hear a noise, he stopped checking to see if I was okay and would first see if the tables, doors, and walls were still in place.


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

When I last moved I held a party for my co-workers (or rather, they forced me to have one) where they bought me 6 rolls of toilet paper and a magazine of the erotic nature which was called "Teenage dreams". They found this hilarious since I become extremely uncomfortable around anything close to that subject. So every now and then, they will go around at work and call me "the teenage dream" just to see me blush


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

When I was 16 I ran away from home without telling anyone. No one, not even my friends. I sort of left a big mess behind when I did...I got into a lot of trouble, some of it the police got involved with. (I didn't hurt anyone or anything). So the cops after interviewing my parents, questioned a few of my friends. Anyways I got the nickname 5150. Funny thing is that not long after I was found & returned back home my parents threw me into a psychiatric hospital. So 5150 really fit me after that.


----------



## Istachrissta (Oct 1, 2014)

Winds said:


> My uncle gave me the nickname Boom because he said when I was a baby I used to bump into things creating a loud booming noise. He would run in to check to see if I was alright, only to find me back up, playing, going on like nothing was wrong. Eventually he told me that when he would hear a noise, he stopped checking to see if I was okay and would first see if the tables, doors, and walls were still in place.


That's cute.


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

Domestos, because I almost drank it when I was a toddler. It was all over my neck and shirt. My uncle still calls me that. It's basically bleach.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't, but my little brother's nickname is "Peanut" because my sister said he looked like a peanut in the ultrasound pic lol


----------

